# Cell XX-A13: An Alpha Legion Blog



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

(NOTE: Now with pictures! Thanks to everyone for all the technical help. Updates start at post #7 and beyond.)

Making an army blog is something that I've wanted to do for a long time. It took awhile for me to finally decide on what I wanted my first 40k army to be. As the title clearly states, I've decided on the Alpha Legion.

(Warning: Wall of text ahead)

Initially what drew me into the Alpha Legion was Heldrakes. I really wanted an army that used 2-3 Heldrakes and 3 Vendettas. I was interested in doing a special ops looking IG army after watching my roommates play hours upon hours of Black Ops. When I was thinking of what chapter of CSMs to ally with them the Alpha Legion seemed like a natural choice. I started reading the AL fluff and I knew this was the army for me. 

One of the things I like about the AL is broken up into countless cells and each cell could be fighting for Chaos, fight to save the galaxy and pretending to be evil, or possibly pretending to be evil but actually being evil. It's possible that all the cells are working towards the same goal as well! To represent this I made sure that my cell had no chaotic markings on them. I still wanted them to look sinister so they wouldn't get confused with loyalist marines.

I lot of my ideas for conversions I stole from Dan the Deamon at Bolter and Chainsword. I really liked his idea on using DE Corsair cloaks. I also like his method of doing true scale SMs the best. I highly suggest you check out his blog. I often look through his blog for inspiration or motivation.

tl;dr I like the Alpha Legion and Dan the Deamon is awesome.

Anyway, on to the pictures!

This is Captain Alpharius who's a Champ for my count as Plague Marines squad. You can read more about my Alpha Legion PMs here.

First off here are the bitz I used to make my Champ so far. It's not that interesting, but I need to take a picture of them anyway since I'm going to be entering him in the Monthly Conversion Deathmatch. I had learned about it the day after I started to assemble him, so this pictures is of the same type of bitz, minus the bionic SM Sergent head since I'm using my only one. 










Here's my Champ so far. The orb from the Kroot sprue is supposed to represent a Blight Grenade. I really liked how his bionic leg turned out, but it's hard to see all the detail in this picture. /: I'll make sure to get a better one on my next update.



















Here's a Champ for my actual PM squad. I still have a little sculpting left to do on him. I also feel that his bolt pistol arm is a bit short.




























Here's a WIP of a standard PM. I based his head on Typhus'. Both him and the Champ aren't true-scaled, they are just a tad taller than a standard SM since I elongated their torsos. I'm not sure if it's too late to add leg spacers since they look stubby to me.










Here's a WIP shot of the guns I'm using for the PM squad. The bolter is based off the ones that Dan the Deamon made. The chainsaw part is inspired by the Umbra Ferrox pattern bolter attachments. Speaking of those, the Alpha Legionares are going to be using the Umbra Ferrox pattern bolters.










Please let me know what you think! I'm probably going to have an update for the AL Champ up tonight or tomorrow. Ill try to do better quality pictures too. I'm still getting the hang of photographing minis. Maybe I'll get a macro lens for my phone if I ever spend my extra cash on something besides more 40k stuff...

Also, here's a link to my armylist in case you are interested:

Thanks for reading and have a great day!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

To get images to appear you'll need a hosting site like photobucket .

Getting a link and making it a word like above is done by using the [ URL= Insert link here/ ] The word you want here [ /URL ] 

The [URL/] must have no spaces aswell as the link but the text can be what ever you like, I added spaces so you could see the format you need to use.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You get more of a response if people can see your pics without having to go through links. Some nice work there. The bolter conversions look good.


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!! But how do you put the images on here? I tired both ways listed in the Technical Help fourm, but it's still links.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Meat_Cleaver said:


> Thanks!! But how do you put the images on here? I tired both ways listed in the Technical Help fourm, but it's still links.


On photobucket, just to the right of your picture is a list of codes, 










click on the bottom one in the list and it will automatically save to your clip board. Then, in the text area where you type out your post on Heresy just right click, hit paste and you should see an image code appear in your text.

When you hit post your image should be visible.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The key is to have the image url and then to put image brackets around it, like so:

```
[img](your url here)[/img]
```
The method Warpath suggested is good for making an image or some text turn into a link that a person can follow, but not so good for displaying images.

Many photo hosting services offer links like norm pointed out, which are useful because the img tags have already been added. You can still right-click an image somewhere online, though, hit the "copy image URL" option, then paste here and type those tags around the image.

Judging by the photos Khorne's Fist reposted, you have a good start. I look forward to seeing how things pan out!


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the help. I hope to get this blog to be about my army again. :laugh:

I've been busy with finals this week, but I managed to get a little work done. I was hoping to finish him tonight, but the arm is 9 pieces plus sculpting... It took a lot longer than i expected.



















I also have a WIP shot of his backpack. I'm pretty sure I'll have the model finished by tomorrow.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice start to the thread, looks like this was worth the wait and will be a intersting thread to follow.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A nice looking start to the army. I think this qualifies as a project log so I will move the thread there. I look forward to seeing this army develop.


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

He's not quite finished, but I got a lot of work done. There's just several little things I still need to sculpt and fix up. ...and then there's the scaled cloak. That'll take awhile. At least I get to look forward to doing 14 more of them... Anyway, on to the pictures!





































Any ideas what should go on the blank shoulder pad? I was thinking an "A", but that's similar to their original icon. I'm leaning towards putting "XX" on there, but I'm not sure. I was thinking of getting some stuff to start casting the shoulder pads once I think of an idea. Then I can also cast the CSM Nurgle champ heads too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This really helped me get going on casting custom stuff. Hopefully it helps, but it does take some time.

This one shows some sweet Alpharius/Omegon truescale stuff. I personally dig the way he did the chains on the edges of the letters, and the serpents across the chest is really cool as far as I'm concerned. Maybe they will help to inspire something for that blank shoulder pad.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking really good, man. Keep it up!

As for photo sites, I've been using Flickr to host mine and I've been very happy (I'm not crazy about photobucket).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

These are great! I really like the way you have been constructig those thigh portions and your GS stuff is smooth. Looking forward to seeing these guys with paint on them.


----------

